# Black River (Alpena)



## grand75 (Jul 1, 2012)

I know the Black River is "unmentionable" but does anyone want to let me know where there is a tackle or fly shop? I know it is restricted to artificial lures. Maybe someone could PM me with access points and anything else? I will be in the area Saturday through Tuesday and could use some help.
Thanks
grand75


----------



## perchdog2003 (Mar 9, 2014)

I will be up Saturday visiting, not sure if I will make it out there or not, my girlfriends son and brand new grandson live very very close to the mouth. 

Maybe I will sneak down there for a bit in the evening


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Since it is an unmentionable, as are the rest, this is as good a place as any to ask - are there 4 Black Rivers in Michigan? Or is another hidden away somewhere, aside from South Haven, Alpena, Mackinac Co, and Ontonagon Co. 

I think there are 3 Rock Rivers just in the U.P.

3 Pine Rivers across MI. 

Should I bump up any of these #s?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

B.Jarvinen said:


> Since it is an unmentionable, as are the rest, this is as good a place as any to ask - are there 4 Black Rivers in Michigan? Or is another hidden away somewhere, aside from South Haven, Alpena, Mackinac Co, and Ontonagon Co.
> 
> I think there are 3 Rock Rivers just in the U.P.
> 
> ...


I can think of 5 Pine Rivers in the lower and another one in the UP


----------



## perchdog2003 (Mar 9, 2014)

B.Jarvinen said:


> Since it is an unmentionable, as are the rest, this is as good a place as any to ask - are there 4 Black Rivers in Michigan? Or is another hidden away somewhere, aside from South Haven, Alpena, Mackinac Co, and Ontonagon Co.
> 
> I think there are 3 Rock Rivers just in the U.P.
> 
> ...


I fished the Black River in I guess Alcona, south of Alpena. I fished the Friday and Saturday just after this post. I got skunked both times so I guess I can reveal the big secret... I stopped there earlier in late summer, locals told me good for Walleye and SM


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

B.Jarvinen said:


> Since it is an unmentionable, as are the rest, this is as good a place as any to ask - are there 4 Black Rivers in Michigan? Or is another hidden away somewhere, aside from South Haven, Alpena, Mackinac Co, and Ontonagon Co.
> 
> I think there are 3 Rock Rivers just in the U.P.
> 
> ...


There is a Black River that ends at the St Clair River in Pt Huron also.


----------

